# JC's BBQ Chili



## JC in GB (Jul 27, 2021)

*I made a batch of chili yesterday that is worthy of a written recipe.  So here goes.

JC's BBQ Chili

This is the mild version.  Feel free to bring the heat if you want.  Substitute the jalapeno with habanero, Carolina Reaper, or ghost peppers for some fire.

1 medium onion diced
2 poblano peppers diced
1 jalapeno pepper diced
2 cloves garlic minced
2T lard

2T Paprika
2T chili powder
1T cumin
2t salt or to taste

1 - 15.5 oz can diced tomatoes
2 c beef broth

8 oz chopped pulled pork
8 oz chopped brisket
1 - 28 oz can of black beans (Use whatever beans you like.)

Black pepper to taste

Sautee onions in lard until softened, add peppers and sauté until peppers are softened.  Add garlic and sweat for about 1 minute.
Add spices and bloom for about 45 seconds.  Add tomatoes and beef broth and deglaze pan.

Add meat and beans.  Bring to low simmer for 30 minutes.  Add black pepper last 5 minutes of simmering.

Serve over pasta if you wish.  I like using cut pieces of spaghetti. 

Hope you all enjoy this recipe.

JC   *


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 27, 2021)

That sounds delicious! I’ll give this a try when the weather cools down. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 27, 2021)

Recipe sounds great. What no photos did you really make it?

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2021)

I have a great chili recipe, but will try yours to see if I like it better, thanks for posting it!
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 27, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Recipe sounds great. What no photos did you really make it?
> 
> Warren



Good point.  I will take some photos and post them.

JC


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 27, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I have a great chili recipe, but will try yours to see if I like it better, thanks for posting it!
> Al



I would love to try yours either way.  :)

JC


----------



## ofelles (Jul 27, 2021)

Sounds good.  Just cooked up a couple of strip loins this weekend for a family get together.  I have about 5# left over.  Planning on making a big ole pot of chili.  This is in the running.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 27, 2021)

Sounds good!! Let’s see those pics


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 27, 2021)

Sounds like a great recipe.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 27, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> batch of chili yesterday



That sounds good JC, I make chili quite often , easy and that way I have a couple days meals ... as long as I stop picking at it.
Chili and some nice fresh baked rolls. yes.

Also JC when you have the time, I had mentioned that I would like your Potato Sausage recipe if you are willing to pass it along. When you have time 

Thanks
David


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jul 27, 2021)

Sounds delicious. Thank you for the recipe. I've copied it and given to Mrs. Wurtz for her to make for our next chili batch.  I'll sneak some from the Mrs. and make some tater tot nachos.
John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 28, 2021)

The Recipe sounds good! I love Black Beans in Chili but the family are not bean fans. A TIP for anyone in the same boat...An hour in to the cook, I ladle out 2 Cups of the Tasty Sauce, and Grease (Don't tell my Wife.), and mix with drained canned Beans. Let that simmer a bit, then I just add Beans to my bowl...JJ


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 28, 2021)

Here is a pic of what is left.  Wife said it is the best chili I have ever made.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> That sounds good JC, I make chili quite often , easy and that way I have a couple days meals ... as long as I stop picking at it.
> Chili and some nice fresh baked rolls. yes.
> 
> Also JC when you have the time, I had mentioned that I would like your Potato Sausage recipe if you are willing to pass it along. When you have time
> ...



*Swedish Potato Sausage - Nelson family recipe*
*This recipe is over 150 years old and still simple and delicious

This recipe is for 1 kg of pork.  Multiply the recipe by your kg of meat.

1 kg pork shoulder or cushion
400 g peeled potatoes
300 g onion
28 g salt
10 g coarse ground black pepper
Natural casings, hog or beef work.  I prefer hog casings.

Grind pork with fine grind plate.  Grind potatoes and onions together with medium grind plate.  Drain excess liquid from potatoes and onions.  Doesn't have to be dry just not soupy.  Add salt, pepper, and vegetable mix to pork and mix well.

Stuff into casings.  I tie the casing ends and link the rest of the sausages.

Place sausages into a hot water bath.  Barely simmering.  Move sausages around and prick holes in the casing where any air bubbles appear.  Simmer for 20 minutes, cool then wrap and freeze.  I reheat by placing frozen sausages in a pot of water then slowly bring them up to temp.  I also prefer to remove the casing from the sausage before I eat them,  These are great breakfast sausages.  I cut the links about 15 minutes into cooking once the meat has cooked.  Enjoy.
*
*JC   *


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 28, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> *Swedish Potato Sausage - Nelson family recipe*
> *This recipe is over 150 years old and still simple and delicious
> 
> This recipe is for 1 kg of pork.  Multiply the recipe by your kg of meat.
> ...




Thank you very much JC,

  Looks good , Printing it off now. Have you ever fried these after they have been frozen

again thanks for the recipe

David


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks for the like JC in GB it is appreciated.

Nice looking bowl of vittles.

Warren


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thank you very much JC,
> 
> Looks good , Printing it off now. Have you ever fried these after they have been frozen
> 
> ...



I don't fry them myself but I know a few who like them that way.


----------

